# Puerto Maldonado por Yvan789



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

llegando a Puerto Maldonado


AeroPuerto Internacional Padre Aldamiz


saliendo del Aeropuerto...


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Que bien que nuevas ciudades sean mostradas en el foro  que bien que inicies tu recorrido desde el aeropuerto y estas son nuevas vistas, seria bonito que las colocaras en el tema de aeropuertos del Perú


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

llegando ala ciudad...


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

sigue el recorrido adelante un batimotocar...


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

en el motocar...av,Ernesto Rivero


llendo para la Plaza...umm??un taxista???claro ahi tiene su chaleco amarillo k significa mototaxi??!


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

la virgen de la catedral


seguir andando...


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

la plaza de armas de puerto maldonado


el reloj de la torre


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

seguire andando por la plaza...


oh"how are you?my name is yvan...where you from??de por ahi nomas!???PLOP:nuts:


por la municipalidad de Puerto Maldonado esta al frente mismo de la PLaza...


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

otras calles...




pero por la selva tambien hay cabinas de Internet...:lol:


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

bueno por ahora me ahorro en imagenes y ya pondre otras k me faltan",...


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Ivancito, creo que pusiste muchas, porque mi pc viejita se esta colgando  abuuuu.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Uff mucho calor cuando estuve allí, la ciudad si me agradó.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Me imaginaba algo un poco mejor... pero dijiste que aun te faltan fotos no? bueno... tal vez cambie de opinión, aunque quién sabe.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Recontra exótico. Gracias por las fotos!


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Se ve una ciudad pintoresca y calurosa. El entorno natural es sin duda lo mejor que tiene pues como zona urbana no tiene mucho atractivo.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

A pesar de estar poco desarrollada en comparación con otras ciudades del país se le ve limpia y ordenada, y (obvio) con bastante vegetación ... :lol:.

Puerto Maldonado tiene mucho potencial para desarrollarse y ser una de las mejores ciudades de la selva, el turismo es una forma rápida de obtener divisas y desarrollo, y con la interoceánica tiene las puertas abiertas para ello.


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

Una ciudad... Pues mmmm diferente... Y exotica, saludos.


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

parroquia Santa Cruz(pertenece tambien al colegio Santa Cruz)


por dentro...


colegio Santa Rosa...solo para mujeres...


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

por el obelisco...




pero de dia no es muy bonito k digamos...


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

cuando esta en neblina...




cuando esta de noche lo veo mejor con su iluminación...


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

andando de noche,....


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Gracias por las fotos. Por fin tengo una idea mas clara sobre el obelisco, es muy diferente a lo que imaginaba. Has estado por alla recientemente?


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

muyu linda puerto maldonado!!!!!!!
buena la torre de noche!!!!!!


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

muyu linda puerto maldonado!!!!!!!
buena la torre de noche!!!!!!


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh! Nunca había visto tantas fotos de esa ciudad en una sola tanda; tiene su gracia, y se nota que allí vive poca gente.
Todo se ve tan oriundo, algo rústico pero a la vez acogedor.
Interesante el obelisco.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Puerto Maldonado es ahora un punto turístico obligado y que bien que sea así. Muy agradable sitio, bonitas tus tomas.*


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

:banana::banana::banana:
Asi es Lia ya hizo parte del Circuito Turistico del Sur del Perú


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

bueno bueno casi todas las photos son mias pero algunas sacadas de internet...
y las imagenes son de fines del 2006...
pues recientemente pongo por k no sabia donde se encontraba mi memorycard de photos y reciente mente lo encontre por eso estoy poniendo photos...
disculpenme si la photos son del 2006 pero es para k mas o menos conoscan como es Puerto Maldonado...pero ya le pedire a mi primo k vaya tomando photos nuevas....


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

bajada a "pueblo viejo" es un pueblo k esta abajo de la ciudad...k dentro de un par de años se convertira en un lugar turistico segun los proyectos de la ciudad ya k muchos pobladores estan ciendo trasladado a otra zona de la ciudad...


pueblo viejo es la zona k cuando el rio sube a veces llega a inundarse...
pero solo algunas partes por eso es k cuando sale una noticia de maldonado k hubo una inundación o algo asi...se trata de pueblo viejo...y no de la ciudad misma"


bajada al puerto capitania...es la misma k va para pueblo viejo


----------



## Claudia4681 (Aug 16, 2007)

Lindas fotos...


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

subiendo....


plaza Miguel Grau


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

puerto capitania...






las famosas peke peke


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Muy buenas fotos ... interesante ciudad de la región menos poblada del país ...


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Me gustaron las fotos del penúltimo post de fotos. Aunque la ciudad se ve algo desolada y particularmente no me gusta mucho, pero se ve que va mejorando.


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Simpatico lugar,, el aislamiento le ha dado la tranquilidad pero tambien el retraso en cierta forma,,, es mas un pueblo grande que una ciudad, pero encantadora al fin....

el turismo Ecologico pordria ser su gran despegue..


----------



## aquicusco (Nov 17, 2007)

de noche se ve muy bien


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

*todas la caras de puerto...*



Wasai hotel turistico...




restaurante turistico...


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

robandole rayitos al sol??:lol:


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

habitaciones...




rio Madre de Dios


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Las fotos de los hoteles me hacen pensar de esta ciudad como un muy buen lugar para descansar


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

bueno creo k puerto maldonado tiene distintas caras" y se k algunos no les gusta mucho como otros les encanta como otros k no saben no opinan...y es algo normal ya k hay muchas ciudades muy bonitas en el Perú...
pero es la realidad de esta ciudad y es una ciudad k esta en pleno creciemiento al igual k otras ciudades claro k con un poco de retraso pero lo bueno k siempre pensando en el futuro...lo k a puerto maldonado le hace falta es mas infraestructuravial ya k algunas calles faltan azfaltar y eso hace k se vea como un pueblo grande jeje..:cheersclaro aparte de otras cosas...)
pero lo bueno y a diferencia d otros lugares.. muchas calles son hanchas ya k la mayoria son de 4carriles a mas...y siempre con veredas y alamedas ya k todo eso esta pensado para el futuro" k no es esta muy lejos...:lol:


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

algunas calles"


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

Av,Leon Velarde


Av,Fiztcarrald


Av,Dos de Mayo

By yvan789


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

No esta mal, es una ciudad con mucho potencial y hermosos paisajes, deberian invertir mucho en infraestructura.


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

Av,Dos de Mayo


Av,Madre de Dios


Av,Madre de Dios


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

desde arriba del obelisco la Av,Fitzcarrald


Av,Madre de Dios y al lado izquierdo el colegio Fitzcarrald


Av,Fitzcarrald


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Yvan, cuales son tus recomendaciones para los que se interesen en visitar Pto Maldonado.. hoteles, restaurantes, platos típicos, bebidas, atractivos turisticos, souvenir, clubes nocturnos... bueno, todo lo que uno no se debe perder.


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

*Lugares para visitar...Pto Maldonado*

^^


JT 69 said:


> Yvan, cuales son tus recomendaciones para los que se interesen en visitar Pto Maldonado.. hoteles, restaurantes, platos típicos, bebidas, atractivos turisticos, souvenir, clubes nocturnos... bueno, todo lo que uno no se debe perder.


ya k me preguntas estas cosas te lo dire:
restaurantes los mas conocidos y k tambien venden comida tipica de la zona son:
*Restaurantes:*

*Califa* - variedades de platos(de la selva,y criolla etc...)
*La Selva *- variedades de platos(de la selva y criolla y extras...)
*El Paso* - variedades de platos(de la selva,sierra y costa extras...)
*Mi Peru *- variedades de platos(criolla y extras...)
*el Chifa *- (criolla y chifa y extras...)
*chifa Wasen *- (chifa)
*Carne Brava *- carne ala parrilla(todo tipo de carnes...los comunes)
*La Vaca Loca *- Nacional y Internacional
*Alo Brasil *- comida brasilera
*El aguajal *-comidas criollas y de la selva...
*El Mirador*- cebicheria restaurant
*El Tigre *- cebicheria restaurant
*Cabaña Quinta *- Nacional y Internacional
*Wasai* - variedades de platos
*Karambola*- Nacional y Internacional
etc...

(muchos diran por k comida criolla?? pero es k en puerto se come como en la costa...y la comida de la selva mayormente se come en restaurantes o fines de semanas o compromisos ,eventos,etc...)
bueno estos son los restaurantes mas conocidos k conosco claro k aparte hay muchos...

*RestaurantesTipicos de la selva:*

*La Balsa *- Peña restaurant
*La Choza *- Peña restaurant
*El Hormiguero *- peña restaurant
*Karambola* -restaurant
*El Majaz*-restaurant
*Bella Vista *- peña restaurant
*catorce* - Centro Recreacional (km14)
*Chorrillos* - Centro Recreacional 
*La Chacra *- Centro Recreacional
etc...
estos son los mas conocidos restaurantes k venden comida tipica...

Hoteles:

*Wasai , Don Carlos , Cabaña Quinta , Cabaña Tropical , Kawata , Wilson , El Solar , Bahia , Royal inc , El Dorado , Kawata 2 ,etc...* ojo no todos son hoteles tpicos para turistas sino tambien de Business y Hospedaje...

*Snacks,Pubs,Discotecas,Night Clubs,etc...*

*Dulce Espera *- Snack
*Kristell *- Snack
*Cafe Recreo *-Snack
*Casa Nostra *- Snack
...etc
*La Estrella 1 y 2* - Polleria
*Astoria 1 y 2*- Polleria
*El Dorado* -Polleria
etc...
*Biodiversidad* - Pizzeria
*Carne Brava* SnackPub
*Hornito 1 y 2*-pizzeria SnackPub
*EL paso* - SnackPub
*Karaoke Bar* karaokepub
*Las Quenas 1 y 2*-Pub
etc...

*Paititi* - Discoteca 
*Teokas* - Discoteca 
*Anaconda* - Discoteca
*Karambola* - Discoteca
*Coconuts *- Discoteca
etc...

*La Choza *- Peña
*El Bejuco *- Peña
*El Jaguar *- Peña
*Bella Vista *- Peña
*La Balsa* - peña
*Manguare* - solo en temporada de carnaval
etc...

*Tibiritabara *- Nightclub
*Venus* - Nightclub
*El Palacio de la Salsa *- Nightclub
*El Escondite *- NightClubs (varios) 
*La Casa Blanca*-NightClub
etc...

*Chorrilos* - centro recreacional
*El Catorce *- centro recreacional
*El Once *- centro recreacional
*La Campana *- Circuito turistico y playas de rio
*El Jaguar *- Zoologico
etc..

bueno estos son los lugares k mas conocidos son y claro k hay muchos mas"
aparte me contaron k salieron nuevos locales de todo tipo ya k Puerto Maldonado esta en crecimiento y desarrollo:cheers:
*eso si la gente en Maldonado sale mas de noche k de dia k es por el calor k hace alla",por eso k de dia no se ven muchas personas pero de noche es donde mas trafico hay" y por esa razon es k hay muchas Discotecas,Pubs,NightClubs etc..*:cheers:...:nuts:


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

Discoteca Karambola la k ultimamente esta de moda...



chicas de la selva...


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

fiesta brasilera


conciertos de cumbias...rregueaton etc...


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

paseando de noche...av,Leon Velarde


av,Dos de Mayo


av,Leon velarde


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Bueno, se ordenada también!


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

*tiendas...*







tiendas de ropa...pequeñas pero tienen lo suyo....


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

Teatro Municipal y Biblioteca





el edificio de cuatro pisos k esta al costado de la farmacia es la Polleria La Estrella primer y segundo piso es Restaurant y tercero es juegos para los niños...


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Tu lo has dicho, es una ciudad con muchas caras. Buenas fotos!


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Esta última tanda de fotos está muy buena ... interesante las de las discos ... ¿¿Y no pasan Toaditas :nuts:?????


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

Bueno las ultimas fotos la hacen verse más atractiva porque muestra más de lo que es la ciudad propiamente tal, tiene potencial para ser mucho mejor eso sí...


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Quisiera ver como progresa esta ciudad  dentro de unos años, con tanta afluencia de turistas, seguramente seguira creciendo


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

Tyrone said:


> Esta última tanda de fotos está muy buena ... interesante las de las discos ... ¿¿Y no pasan Toaditas :nuts:?????


*Toaditas???cual esas de Ruth Karina???*

uffs eso ya fue hace tiempo ya"
lo k en Puerto Maldonado se baila en las discotecas son Pop latino,merengue,rock,,rregueaton,bachata,poca salsa,toneras,forró(brasileras),etc....:cheers:
en peñas se baila....cumbias,saya,merengue,salsa,chicha,poco huayno(depende),rock,toneras,poco rregaeton(depende),poplatino,forró(brasileras),etc...
los de Pto Maldonado bailan de todo...pero mayormente les gusta la cumbia y el merengue y musicas brasileras k es por k llega bastante musica de Brasil.:banana:


----------

